# 2.6.12: the first problem

## lxnay

I'm just trying 2.6.12 vanilla on my home server and I have a sad problem. I've compiled the new kernel, rebooted and after grub kernel loading stage, nothing happens. The system freezes and I can only hit CTRL+ALT+DEL and reboot with 2.6.11.

Any hints?

----------

## dapsaille

What do you mean by the nothing happens ? 

Black screen ? or does it stay on a line ? can you hear your hard drive  spinning ?

----------

## lxnay

I don't hear anything, I select 2.6.12 from grub menu, then grub tells me that the kernel is loaded and nothing happens.

----------

## lxnay

I'm trying to load 2.6.12 with qemu and it works.... :Sad: .

The kernel loading hangs after grub string, no kernel string is prompted.

----------

## djs

make clean, make mrproper

what's your old kernel like? is it also vanilla sources? if it's not, then you'd better not do make oldconfig with your old .config. no guaranty that will work. just do a make menuconfig and configure the kernel again.

/djs

----------

## predatorfreak

 *djs wrote:*   

> make clean, make mrproper
> 
> what's your old kernel like? is it also vanilla sources? if it's not, then you'd better not do make oldconfig with your old .config. no guaranty that will work. just do a make menuconfig and configure the kernel again.
> 
> /djs

 

Actually, the kernel will ignore all configuration options which don't exist anymore. It's harmless to use make oldconfig on a vanilla kernel from say a gentoo kernel.

Edit: An idea, they introduced a new option in 2.6.12, X86 specific reboot fixes, which MIGHT cause this. It's highly unlikely though.

----------

## dsd

 *predatorfreak wrote:*   

> It's harmless to use make oldconfig on a vanilla kernel from say a gentoo kernel.

 

its not .. oldconfig presents very little context and often drives users to make choices that they wouldnt have done in a menu environment - i dont recommend this if you are changing between minor kernel versions (e.g. moving from 2.6.11 to 2.6.12)

an early stage of any debugging of problems like this should be to try a defconfig (or defconfig-based) kernel configuration

----------

## VValdo

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *predatorfreak wrote:*   It's harmless to use make oldconfig on a vanilla kernel from say a gentoo kernel. 
> 
> its not .. oldconfig presents very little context and often drives users to make choices that they wouldnt have done in a menu environment - i dont recommend this if you are changing between minor kernel versions (e.g. moving from 2.6.11 to 2.6.12)
> 
> an early stage of any debugging of problems like this should be to try a defconfig (or defconfig-based) kernel configuration

 

2.6.12 works fine for me, FWIW.. booted w/it no problem.  Using vanilla kernel...

W

----------

## dgaffuri

Which version of udev? I've read somewhere (but I don't remember where) that should be 058.

----------

## uidzer0org

i'm having the exact same issue

----------

## bgradid

couldn't be that you're compiling the frame buffer as a module by accident?

----------

## lxnay

udev 058 and vesafb-tng compiled into kernel. 2.6.11 boots fine, 2.6.12 doesn't boot at all, it freezes after Ok, Booting the kernel.

I've noticed that if I enable "Generic x86 Support" in Processor type and features, the kernel boots correctly using qemu.

----------

